# Best 320GB external 2.5" HDD for my HP Laptop



## prashant_r_s (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,

I want to buy a 320GB external 2.5" HDD for my HP dv6103nr laptop. Please suggest which would be the best in this category. Thanks.

Regards,
Prashant.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 23, 2009)

Have u tried Western Digital MyPassport Essential ? it has killer looks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 23, 2009)

To Prashant:

Well, Transcend as well as WD, both are good, transcend has rubbery type of body wich is really good to carry around and grips well in ur hand whereas the WD one's are prone to finger prints, they are like finger print magnets.. 
---------

Performance wise both are good, and transcend is cheaper in price as compared to WD.. 
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 31, 2009)

You should buy a Seagate 320gb freeagent which costs around 4,000Rs. My friend has one and it is pretty fast, reliable and ultra portable (very thin).


----------



## prashant_r_s (Apr 9, 2009)

Thankx for ur advice. I went with Seagate 320GB Freeagent. It's good.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Thankx for ur advice. I went with Seagate 320GB Freeagent. It's good.


----------

